

Show HN: The Octocat Quine – Let's Propagate - make_now_just
https://github.com/MakeNowJust/octocat-quine
It is the true self-reproduction program, Quine.  Why and What is true? -- This program shows itself, and create a new Gist of itself.  So it is true self-reproduction program.
Please clone this project and execute octocat.js on Node.js, Let&#x27;s propagate it!
======
make_now_just
It is the true self-reproduction program, Quine. Why and What is true? -- This
program shows itself, and create a new Gist of itself. So it is true self-
reproduction program. Please clone this project and execute octocat.js on
Node.js, Let's propagate it!

